# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Do Vegans Actually Have an Eating Disorder?

## ThePenIsMightier

Yes. 
Or is it only 95% of them that have an eating disorder?

If I make a decision as fundamentally important to my health as radical diet selection based on a Middle School understanding of nutrition and an Elementary School feeling of how adorable a baby seal is - why does the world carve a path for me and enable my quest to achieve the "individuality" that I could never attain from my actual merits or accomplishments? Why would I not be openly mocked for choosing to harness myself with anemia while I propose that harvesting honey is "theft from bees"?

Does commercial soy and vegetable agriculture not kill any living creatures? Of course it does! So it's just a different chart with pictures of animals on it and vegans draw the line where something isn't cute enough to escape murder in order to feed them.

But that's the same thing I did and most of us did. We drew the line near the horse while vegans form a strong coalition (gang) and look down upon those of us who chose to draw that line closer to a horse than the grasshopper.

Why are we putting up with this?

----------


## speedog

So why are you putting up with this?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Why are we putting up with this?



You don't have to? You can tell a vegan to stfu at any point in a conversation. If it's marketing that's somehow triggering you, I suggest you do what I started doing 30 years ago, and train your brain to ignore 90% of advertisements, also cut the cable, and stop watching/listening to anything that has ads.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Who gives a fuck about veganism? You okay OP?

----------


## bjstare

Eating disorder? Not in my opinion.

Mental disorder? Perhaps.

I'm also with extraslow on this one  :Who Gives a fcuk?:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't think that simply not consuming media fixes this. Society has completely bought in. If you suggest to a Vegan that they get professional counseling for their eating disorder, you will likely be "cancelled".

I don't think it's necessarily an inaccurate statement and it's disturbing to think that trying to help someone could backfire so badly.

----------


## zechs

I think organic/gluten free is worse than vegan advertising.

But its really nice tho, never met a vegan I cared to continue knowing, and they'll let you know right away.

----------


## SJW

So I have a friend who is a vegan. Should I stab him? Please let me know how to proceed.

Thanks

----------


## vengie

How do you know a vegan is in the room?





Don't worry, they will tell you.

----------


## jutes

> A study published in Critical Reviews in Food Science and Nutrition last year found that people who eat meat tend to have better psychological health than vegetarians. It found that vegetarians/vegans were at a greater risk of depression, anxiety, and self-harm, compared to meat-eaters.



Take that for what it's worth. Eat everything in moderation and don't preach that your internet fad diet is better because X. If people want to follow something that decreases their life span then it's a win-win for humanity, this planet is grossly overpopulated and we can't forget the individual carbon footprint of a single person.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm sure there are vegans who do it to be fashionable or get attention. There are others who have some kind of moral or religious reason. I very much don't give a fuck. 

Now are shitbag vegans worse than shitbag carnivores? Or is the problem with both the shitbaggery and not the food?

----------


## mr2mike

OP has his Pleather pants (rebranded as Vegan leather) in a bunch.

----------


## suntan

> I think organic/gluten free is worse than vegan advertising.
> 
> But its really nice tho, never met a vegan I cared to continue knowing, and they'll let you know right away.



Organic is the greatest scam ever perpetrated by the food industry.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mary Moore.

----------


## riander5

It's all about making money. All the young impressionable people duped into thinking they are helping the planet AND getting healthier eating this way

Similar to cars (Tesla is the obvious exception) there's little to no entry for a big player into the meat market (Tyson foods actually has a good looking chart, but has only gone up 2x since covid..)

What's a money making machine... vegetable oils, seed oils, margarine, all labelled as 'heart healthy' just to fool people into eating them. Well you took a chunk out of the butter / tallow market with those, now time to go right for the jugular and make a seed / grain burger that is 3x more profitable than a beef patty. Tell people it's healthy, they are saving the planet, whatever, it's all about the benjamins.

----------


## Inzane

I could care less if people want to be vegan because reasons... I also have to hold my tongue when I come across parents making their kids be vegan or vegetarian when they're under 5. Not my business.

Where I would have a problem is if/when there are political movements to end the carnivore/omnivore diet widely.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I could care less if people want to be vegan because reasons... I also have to hold my tongue when I come across parents making their kids be vegan or vegetarian when they're under 5. Not my business.
> 
> Where I would have a problem is if/when there are political movements to end the carnivore/omnivore diet widely.



But there already are. Think PETA.
I forgot about parents starving their affluent white children! People that lived near us had a nanny (for stay-at-home mom) and their little dude was bow-legged like he had Ricketts and would guilt our nanny in sharing my kids' snacks with this poor little dude.

This is why I think it's time to start flying the flag of* you have an eating disorder* so that we slow down this onslaught of "oh, they're just making healthy decisions to avoid meat".

----------

